# Bottle Types



## pjd (May 29, 2012)

I usually try to use the proper style of bottle for the type of wine that I make, for instance, I would never bottle a Cabernet in a Burgandy style bottle but on the other hand, I have bottled Pinot Noir in Bordeaux style bottles.
Does it really matter? I never seem to have the right style of bottle in the quantities needed. Am I the only one that worries about it?
I have seen commercial wines of the same type in different style bottles so is there no hard and fast rules?
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Runningwolf (May 29, 2012)

Phil I use what ever I have and don't worry so much about the style of the bottle but focus more on the color. If I had my choice I would bottle everything in punted Bordeaux style botttles. I like the looks of them and they stack so much easier.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 29, 2012)

I like to use the burgundy punted dead leaf bottles for my Chardonel, green bourdeax punted bottles for my Seyval Blanc, and clear bordeaux punted for my fruit wines, Vidal Blanc, and the dark green bourdeax punted bottles for my reds...


----------



## tonyt (May 29, 2012)

All my reds go in very dark green deeply punted Bordeaux bottles. Amarone go in dark punted Burgundy style. Whites go in ligjt green or amber punted Burgundy bottles. Unless i am short on one or the other at the time. All free from family. I buy dark green punted splits and magnums and larger.


----------



## roblloyd (May 29, 2012)

I try to stay with at least the same style & color for each batch. If I get the point where I can't get matches I will probably mix instead of buy or try the local wineries for some free ones.


----------



## Rocky (May 30, 2012)

I try to use a punted, green Bordeaux bottle for most of the reds I make. I bottle whites in clear, frosted or tinted bottles if I have them matched up. I even use 1500 ml bottles occasionally. However, when it comes time to bottle, if I don't have the "proper" bottles, it is a matter of "any port in a storm."


----------



## tonyandkory (May 30, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I try to use a punted, green Bordeaux bottle for most of the reds I make. I bottle whites in clear, frosted or tinted bottles if I have them matched up. I even use 1500 ml bottles occasionally. However, when it comes time to bottle, if I don't have the "proper" bottles, it is a matter of "any port in a storm."





LMAO "any port in a storm." I almost never have all of the the same kind of bottles so they go in what ever happens to be in the box of bottles I grab when starting. 
I do however try and save the clear ones for whites and fruits but not to say they don't still go in green. which is the majority of what I have. 


Personally if I had a choice in the matter I would use the bottle below. but I was told it's no good for the wine So we just bottle beer in them,


----------



## pjd (May 30, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> LMAO "any port in a storm." I almost never have all of the the same kind of bottles so they go in what ever happens to be in the box of bottles I grab when starting.
> I do however try and save the clear ones for whites and fruits but not to say they don't still go in green. which is the majority of what I have.
> 
> 
> Personally if I had a choice in the matter I would use the bottle below. but I was told it's no good for the wine So we just bottle beer in them,


 
I use a clear bottle like that one for all of my cooking wines. I make a Garlic wine, Jalapeno wine and a Jalapeno-Shiraz that I use for Steak Marinade. The ez-cap bottles are perfect for them.
Phil


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2012)

...we interrupt this thread for an opposing viewpoint...

I hate punts. Hard to clean. 

...we now return you to our regular programming...


----------



## g8keeper (May 31, 2012)

jswordy said:


> ...we interrupt this thread for an opposing viewpoint...
> 
> I hate punts. Hard to clean.
> 
> ...we now return you to our regular programming...


 
lol....i agree jim.....don't really care for them myself either, but i admit i do have a few cases in my collection....and with certain types of wines, they do serve a purpose....


----------



## tonyandkory (May 31, 2012)

_*~~~~>



<~~~~*_​


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2012)

jswordy said:


> ...we interrupt this thread for an opposing viewpoint...
> 
> I hate punts. Hard to clean.
> 
> ...we now return you to our regular programming...


 
I don't get it. Why are they so hard to clean. I just put them on the bottle rinser and blast them with hot water. If bottles are rinsed out right after emptying they should be easy. I wish I had all punted. They seem stronger to me.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I don't get it. Why are they so hard to clean. I just put them on the bottle rinser and blast them with hot water. If bottles are rinsed out right after emptying they should be easy. I wish I had all punted. They seem stronger to me.


 
I will clarify. They are hard to clean when you first get them with dried wine in them and who knows what else. I use a brush, not a rinser. Just not a big fan. Makes the bottle look taller with the same amount of contents, is about the best thing I can say about punts. 

But as you know, Dan, I am not a sophisticate. I am not an equipment guy. I am only making wine to drink it up and make some more, so I do not claim to be an expert in any way shape or form. There may be huge benefits to punts I am completely missing, in my zeal to open the next bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2012)

That makes perfect sense to me Jim. I know the other issue is folks using a bottling wand have great difficulty witrh punted bottles.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> That makes perfect sense to me Jim. I know the other issue is folks using a bottling wand have great difficulty witrh punted bottles.


 
So ya got me twice, then!  

I don't have trouble with the wand much, that is just a technique thing that can be learned.


----------

